# Banded Duck



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Was hunting this morning with a friend and tryed to do some decoying in the early morning but with all the fog you couldn't see a duck 50ft above you so we decided to drive around and look for ducks and then try sneak on them and get them. We drove into some plots land to see if there were any ducks but it was too foggy to tell and on the way out my friend told me he just saw 2 mallard drakes in the slought about 200ft back. I decided I had nothing to lose so I parked in a driveway and asked my friend if he was gonna walk with me but he decided to stay in the truck for this one......probably the biggest mistake of his life!!! :lol: I got close and both of the mallards lifted i dropped both of them. We took the boat out of the pickup and I went out and retrieved the ducks.....Lone and behold one of them was banded.  
My first 2 mallard drakes of my life and the 2nd one was banded!!
Will post info about it when it comes in the mail
:beer:
:jammin:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i bet your buddy won't sit out on the next one. congrats on the band. :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

lucky lucky boy


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

thanks for the congrats koosh. I really appreciate it. I am only 16 years old and I am pretty happy of my achievement so next time someone post something that they are proud of like I did..... maybe u shouldnt bash it!!!
Thats MY opinion
Come on Koosh
Grow up!

:eyeroll:

:lame:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

quackattack said:


> My first 2 mallard drakes of my life and the 2nd one was banded!!


Wow, I'd take that luck! Congrats.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Way to not take $h!* from people like that bro, congrats on that band, good luck the rest of the season!! :beer:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

> Learn to shoot some real ducks for a change other than puddle ducks, go get soem divers for a change. A mans duck!


Your opening day...



> 3 guys, 36 birds and 3 geese. 8 bw-teal, 3 mallards, 2 widgeons, 4 shovelevers , 3 redheads, 1 ring-neck, alot of gadwalls and a few other birds i am sure i am forgetting mixed in there.


wow...UNDWingmaster huh...how bout spoony killer?? blue wing buster??....give the kid some credit...


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

yeah that was a stupid comment!!! o and und sucks !!

nice job on the band, i am still waiting on mine 

mark


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Shovelers, hehehehe :lol: :lol: That's funny!!!!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Kooshnitz = spoonbill spanker :bowdown:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Congrats on the band. Won't be long until you have a necklace or two made from them!!


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Congrats on the band!! Hopefully, that's the first of many....


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Yah!! Congrates on the band! I am 27 and have been hunting for 23 years and i have never personally shot a band that I know I shot!! I have shot hundreds of ducks and geese but to no avail!!


----------



## bear04 (Oct 5, 2004)

You may have just ruined it for yourself cause now you cant look forward to getting your first duck band. Anyways congrats on the band at that rate you will have a lanyard full in about fifteen hunts.

___________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Kooshnitz said:


> OH YEAH,
> WHy does UND suck??? And second I didnt shoot any shovlers, the people I was huntign with mistakenly got them for other ducks the blind over. Also, this late in the season all I shoot is drake divers. Oh and by the way, the thing about the band was a JOKE. a$$ in I was kidding. Learn to grow up>>>This late in the season the divers are starting to coem down so i have been hammering them the last few days over in MN when i get a chance. But I could go to ND too. Since I have residency licence in both states for excellent hunting either place, I am doing well I think!
> 
> Curt
> UND WingMaster


I may be wrong but isnt it illegal to have a resident liscense in two states?


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Your right blackfoot......it is illegal to have resident liscenses in two states at the same time.

Kooshnitz the spoonbill killer just busted himself out.  :withstupid:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

UND Wingmaster in big trouble now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

that knock on your dorm room door isnt your mommy bringing you muffins. its the popo coming to get The Spoonbill Spanker!!!! 

mark


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Seriously!!! Thinking before on types, helps out a whole lot!!


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Correct me if im wrong, but didnt the law change so that a student from MN can buy a ND resident license now?? He's also from MN so that should mean he can hold a resident MN license also, right?


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Don't know if this clears anything up, but it's from the North Dakota Game and Fish Department.

Nonresident full-time state or tribal college students living in North Dakota, who are residents of states that are members of the Midwest Student Exchange Program or the Western Undergraduate Exchange Program may qualify for purchasing resident (non lottery) licenses. *Please contact the Department for details or visit our web site at discovernd.com/gnf.*


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I still find it hard to believe that he can have dual residency status though. I would think that the feds would have a huge problem with this.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

What is the big deal about being able to buy resident licenses if you're going to school here? MN does the same thing for nonres students and I'm sure more states do too. Lots of better things to complain about out there.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

nevermind... I'm going to bite my tongue :eyeroll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I can feel the love in the room. 

And again......congrats on the band.


----------

